

Redditors create 'Redditors Without Borders' in response to a donation post - jimmyjim
http://www.reddit.com/r/rwb

======
jimmyjim
It all happened pretty quickly.

It started with this post:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/oye34/meet_omari_two_d...](http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/oye34/meet_omari_two_days_ago_he_returned_from_the/)
\-- made by a person working with Longonot Education. The person only asked
for $2000, but Redditors have donated 70,000 (and counting) in under 24 hours
so far. Upon the suggestion of someone to help out with their skills and labor
-- not just money, /r/rwb was spontaneously created to formalize the
initiative and articulate clear goals.

